# Deathstalker



## cjm1991 (Jul 11, 2008)

I just bought 2 adults( I dunno the sex ) and I got a 10 gallon aquarium with about 4 inch sand and 1 inch coco fiber with 2 decent sized hideing rocks. Would it be fine for them to live together or do I need seperate tanks?


----------



## Athlon2k2 (Jul 11, 2008)

Many people have luck with keeping these guys communally. Just keep them fed well with a few choices of hides, although they will probably end up sharing one.:wall: Good luck. 

-Dustin


----------



## quiz (Jul 11, 2008)

10 gallon split tank


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 11, 2008)

Alright hope all goes well. Thanks for help.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 11, 2008)

set up looks good btw


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 12, 2008)

very nice setup and scorps!. quiz! haha


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 12, 2008)

Im going to keep them seperate for now the female is very gravid. Ill post pics of babies and scorps when I get them.


----------



## coffin pest (Jul 12, 2008)

Please do.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 13, 2008)

Heres a pic of the suspected male, sorry for crappy pic I dont have my camera right now.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Are you sure that's an L. q. ?????

David


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 13, 2008)

That's definitely a quinquestriatus.  Notice that it has five keels on the first bit of the mesosoma.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Dave, I stand corrected.

David


----------



## Elixxur (Jul 13, 2008)

My DS dug a little hole under her hide. Deathstalkers are my favorite scorps.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep they have been busy exploring and digging under different things in the enclosures. I have heard as adults these will not not each other but as scorplings they will is this true?


----------



## RichardMorris (Jul 13, 2008)

I have 6 2-instar death death stakkers all together, no problems so far. (5 shown here. Body (minus tail) is about 1/2" long. They are fattening up nicely, but not on each other.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 14, 2008)

From what I hear the problem happens when they molt.


----------



## BigHairy8's (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Quiz. Nice L.q's. Those are some of the bigger ones I have seen. These pics of multiple "stalkers" prove it can be done. Let us know how it works out in the long term!


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 16, 2008)

Heres a pic of the one i suspect to be gravid. Finnaly got my camera but now both of them only come out of their burrow for like an hour at a time if I see them Ill get better pics its hard though.





My Tblondi was not hungry last night so I gave the mouse to this one and WOW.. literally 5 seconds before venom dropped the animal.. 30 seconds in was on side gasping for air, and a minute in it was dead as a door nail.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 16, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> My Tblondi was not hungry last night so I gave the mouse to this one and WOW.. literally 5 seconds before venom dropped the animal.. 30 seconds in was on side gasping for air, and a minute in it was dead as a door nail.


i guess you could call that "humane" lol the mouse didnt suffer for "too" long


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 16, 2008)

Haha I didnt even think of it that way but your right ... sort of? It was all in good fun:evil:


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 16, 2008)

watching animals kill other animals is always somewhat entertaining, at least when its the way its supposed to happen in nature


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I let the mouse explore the 2.5 gallon tank till it found my DS.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, that is a very, VERY poor choice
the mouse could have easily harmed the scorp, and especialy around a suspected gravid female is, well, retarded.
if you cant be responsible with these things, you should not have them, to be honest.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 17, 2008)

bobtard said:


> Wow, that is a very, VERY poor choice
> the mouse could have easily harmed the scorp, and especialy around a suspected gravid female is, well, retarded.
> if you cant be responsible with these things, you should not have them, to be honest.


but im sure they encounter mice in the wild right? and im sure the mice suffer the same fate  but all jokes aside i do see where your coming from if like the mouse got a like bite at the scorp or something


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 17, 2008)

they do, but when keeping animals in captivity, you generaly keep them out of harms way, other than feeders, even though that might sound rather hypocritical, but still, it shouldnt have happened in the first place


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 17, 2008)

I see what your saying, and it was a mistake. It was a small mouse tho, it was intended for my T and I knew what was going to happen the mouse didnt even see what hit it.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 17, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> I see what your saying, and it was a mistake. It was a small mouse tho, it was intended for my T and I knew what was going to happen the mouse didnt even see what hit it.


"pwned n00b"-classic computer game days


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 17, 2008)

At least I have the intellegence level to understand when I make a mistake unlike a few members I have ran into on here   But trust me if anything was supposed to be worried im sure the mouse was terrified, it couldnt do a thing.. it got tagged right under the eye btw just to give you guys and idea of the whole situation lol.;P


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 17, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> it got tagged right under the eye btw just to give you guys and idea of the whole situation lol.;P


oh gee... im sure that took a long time to reach his brain and heart....haha


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 17, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> At least I have the intellegence level to understand when I make a mistake unlike a few members I have ran into on here   But trust me if anything was supposed to be worried im sure the mouse was terrified, it couldnt do a thing.. it got tagged right under the eye btw just to give you guys and idea of the whole situation lol.;P


Uhm, exuse me?
personal attacks are not needed here..


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 17, 2008)

bobtard said:


> Uhm, exuse me?
> personal attacks are not needed here..


there was no personal attacks... unless of course thats how you took it out of context lol


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree show me where I "personally attacked" you and ill apologize.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 18, 2008)

> At least I have the intellegence level to understand when I make a mistake unlike a few members I have ran into on here


It doesn't have to be directed to me to be a personal attack.
Anywho, back on topic.
I would just steer clear of dangerous situations with your inverts in the future.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 18, 2008)

I see. Well I wouldn't get to concerned unless your the "meany police". And we all know a few people who just cant take advice on here. But anyways I usually have to feed my Blondi mice theres really no way around it.. Large crickets are a joke and mice get man-handled by it so I stick to mice and Dubia. I dont plan on doing this experiment again, but I was curious seeing as its pretty much the most venomous scorpion out there... I wanted to see how a mouse handled it lol. I do understand entirely what your saying though and its a very good point that people should follow.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 18, 2008)

I am indeed the meany police  
anywho, i do understand that you were curious, as most people would wonder.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 18, 2008)

i have seen people do way worse things with their scorpions anyways


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha vouch. Cant wait till the momma spits out them scorplings! Ill be sure to get good pics.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 21, 2008)

Finnaly a good picture of the one I suspect to be a male..


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 21, 2008)

Shots of the pectines would help very much in accurate sexing.
Aswell as shots of the chela


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 21, 2008)

I dont have a good enough camera to get pictures like that


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 21, 2008)

the camera you used seems sufficient?:?


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 21, 2008)

Its a miracle to get good pics with it.. takes ALOT of trys and usually I take them from a distance and photoshop them. Id prolly get stung trying to get a pic of the pectines and chela are to small to get a good pic.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 21, 2008)

just tell the model you will pay her well to hold still


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 21, 2008)

I will try to take some pics of my females pectines later
I will also crop some pics of her chela


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 21, 2008)

see. people will always help you out on here


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 21, 2008)

Didn't get around to pectine pics, sorry.
Anyways, L.quinquestriatus mature female chela shots















shot of the girl herself





Also, a google search can do wonders 
Hope this helped

-Rick


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 21, 2008)

bobtard said:


> I will try to take some pics of my females pectines later
> I will also crop some pics of her chela


Thank you for all the help man, 

-CJM-


----------

